# Anyone A Respiratory Therapist?



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm tossing around going back to school, just wanted to be sure this is really what I want to be doing! I'd love to talk with anyone who may have gone into this field to get a sense of what it's like!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious as to why you are thinking about Respiratory?


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just curious as to why you are thinking about Respiratory?


I've kinda tossed it around with my youngest child being asthmatic, he's been hospitalized twice and am fascinated by the whole process. Never in a million years would I have thought about the medical profession, but something just feels right about it. I went to school to be a Spanish teacher, quite the turn around...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

anne72 said:


> Just curious as to why you are thinking about Respiratory?


I've kinda tossed it around with my youngest child being asthmatic, he's been hospitalized twice and am fascinated by the whole process. Never in a million years would I have thought about the medical profession, but something just feels right about it. I went to school to be a Spanish teacher, quite the turn around...
[/quote]

I work in the cardiology profession and have also taught new cardiovascular students to become cardiovascular technologists. From what I understand, the respiratory program is tough - but it appears you have the motivation to do it! I know changing over to the medical field was different for me - but very rewarding!!

I wish you the best of luck!!

Rick


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

We have twin girls that are both in Respiratory Therapy. One loves it, and the other one is just so so about it. Of course, the one that is just so so, also has a degree in Gerontology and is thinking now of getting into another field.

I think she is going to be one of those lifetime students...









I guess that just shows it is really up to the individual as to whether you are going to like it or not.

C


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anne72 said:


> Just curious as to why you are thinking about Respiratory?


I've kinda tossed it around with my youngest child being asthmatic, he's been hospitalized twice and am fascinated by the whole process. Never in a million years would I have thought about the medical profession, but something just feels right about it. I went to school to be a Spanish teacher, quite the turn around...
[/quote]

as the mother of an asthmatic that had many hospitalizations (sp?) and at age 15 spent 2 weeks in hospital over Xmas with NO GUARANTEE FOR 48 HOURS SHE WOULD LIVE







. I think you have picked a great field!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just curious as to why you are thinking about Respiratory?


I've kinda tossed it around with my youngest child being asthmatic, he's been hospitalized twice and am fascinated by the whole process. Never in a million years would I have thought about the medical profession, but something just feels right about it. I went to school to be a Spanish teacher, quite the turn around...
[/quote]

as the mother of an asthmatic that had many hospitalizations (sp?) and at age 15 spent 2 weeks in hospital over Xmas with NO GUARANTEE FOR 48 HOURS SHE WOULD LIVE







. I think you have picked a great field!








[/quote]

..you hit the nail on the head - the major reason (most of the time) why someone enters a field like this later is usually from relative experience - and - that is why, in my opinion, they do _really well_ and are a *value* to the medical profession.....


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I had to go and get my glasses...

ME ME ME ME I am on of those!! 14 years.

It is a profession with pluses and minuses like all of 'em.

I've enjoyed a lot of flexibility. I've also gone many places,

I've worked homecare, neonatal, nicu, Trauma, peds, ICU and med surg.

There is also the option to work as a PFT technician and Pulmonary Rehab. I haven't done that full time yet. (maybe someday!) Asthma Educator is an up and coming area ... seems to have great potential.

I am currently working in a sleep lab. There's a whole different ball game. My Respiratory Credentials took me there too.

I think it is a wonderful field. My advice do your homework. It is health care so it is shift work.... However a lot of places have 12 hour shifts so you can work part or full time in 2 or 3 days so flexibilitiy is nice.

You see people patients and their family at their best and worst. You will care .... but you need to be able to put that aside to treat.

I'd be happy to answer questions. A few websites for you

AARC

NBRC

Those are national websites

I believe I saw you are from Connecticut. Our state society here in PA has a big program for incoming professionals. There is a need for all Health Care. I would assume your state has something similar. The field does differ a bit from region to region. If you are really interested contact your state society and see if there is someone local willing to answer your questions. Connecticut Respiratory Society

Good Luck ... What ever you decide!


----------

